# Some Pix of My Box Stock 1/43rd Collection



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

My favorite Box Stock 1/43rd cars are my SCX Compact and Carrera Go!!!

Here are some of my SCX Compact:




























and a link to the Photobucket album
http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f288/micyou03/Slot Cars 1-43rd Box Stock/


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I like the 'Cudas . . . never did spring the coin to pick those up!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Some Carrera Go!!! Cars*

Here are some of my Carrera Go!!! cars:




























and a link to the album (same as first album link)
http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f288/micyou03/Slot Cars 1-43rd Box Stock/


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The buggies look like open wheel chaos and fun!

Love that green 'Stang on album page 2. Did you paint it Mike? If so, what's the brand/name/code please?


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

hmmmm. May have to pick up a couple of different makes/models from the various makers and see how hard they are to digital chip for Scalextric. hmmmm

Later The looks like they fit much better on a 1/32 track then many of the modern 1/32 cars Rockinator


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bill Hall said:


> The buggies look like open wheel chaos and fun!
> 
> Love that green 'Stang on album page 2. Did you paint it Mike? If so, what's the brand/name/code please?


These are all stock as I got them new. It came out when Fast & Furious Tokyo Drift was out.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice Mic... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

